# ppg speedhide 6-2



## RockMud&Paint (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if PPG is discontinuing this product? If so any similar ppg primers or better ppg primers. 6-2 is my goto primer. Went to pick some up today at my local paint supply and they were out. He placed a order for me but called me back later that day and said is was on back order and that it may take a couple weeks. Not cool as i need it for a job coming up .I would try a different supply but nobody in my area carries ppg and if they do they dont carry the speedhide series.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have had a hard time getting Manor Hall exterior white this year. My guess is something is up in their supply chain or demand has been much higher than normal for some reason. Not sure though. I have not heard anything specific about 6-2 and we have not had a new construction job to prime out in a while now.


----------



## RockMud&Paint (Jul 1, 2014)

Good to know . Got me worried . I never seen any paint on back order before. usually they have stacks of 6-2 in stock. 

Unfortunatly i cant wait on it much longer or i wont have any for the job. What is a similar (as good ) primer as 6-2 . I was looking into BM superspec 253 , BM superspec Prep coat 270 or fresh start AP latex 023 .Maybe even SW promar 200. Any of them equivalent to 6-2? 

I mainly only use 6-2 , coverstain ,123 and the occasional gardz . Havent used any other primers then them in the last few years.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> We have had a hard time getting Manor Hall exterior white this year. My guess is something is up in their supply chain or demand has been much higher than normal for some reason. Not sure though. I have not heard anything specific about 6-2 and we have not had a new construction job to prime out in a while now.


Maybe they weren't quite ready for the uptick in NC. Until the BO started requiring vapor barrier primers for new GWB, 6-2 was our go to as well. I haven't heard whether they finally got it listed as a VB primer.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to use BM vapor barrier, the problem is that is had bad hold out of finish coats compared to 253 or 6-2. Does that make sense??? One would think a vapor barrier would have great holdout.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

They put too much money and effort into aquring other companies and scaled back manufacturing goods?:blink: just a wild guess


----------



## RockMud&Paint (Jul 1, 2014)

So 253 is similar to 6-2? Anyone ever have any flashing issues with 253? I have been looking at 270 Prep coat as well .Looks similar to 253 with slightly higher solids but less solids still then high build primers. Not sure if 270 would be good at sealing new drywall though ,usually the thinner the better on ND .Whats you guys thoughts on that?


----------

